
Enabling support for MathML (Chromium) - mindcrime
https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=152430
======
mindcrime
I have to say, I don't understand Google's decision on this. MathML is
something the web needs, and it ought to be supported natively. MathJax is a
hacky workaround, not a long-term solution.

